# Themen der neuen Politik.



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

Nach dem nun geklärt wurde wer wählen geht und wie gewählt wurde würde ich mal gerne wissen:
Was muss sich in Deutschland ändern : das Bildungssystem, das Rentensystem , die Währungsgemeinschaft (Euroausstieg).
Welche Partei kann es ändern wer ändert es zum guten und ...

In diesem thread soll es nun darum gehen welche Inhalte die neue Koalition angreifen muss.
Ich bitte darum sachlich zu diskutieren und inerhalb der Forenregeln zu agieren. 

*Ich bitte mal folgendes zur Auswahl:*
Arbeit
Bildung
Rente
Ausbildung
Steuern und Finanzen
Familien
Wirtschaft 
Umwelt 
Nachhaltigkeit 
Grundversorgung 

mfg Yassen


----------



## wievieluhr (23. September 2013)

Weil ich Linke SPD wähler bin verzichte ich mal alles anzuklicken .....
Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: Ohne DIE LINKE im Bundestag würde die Demokratie verarmen - YouTube
(hoffe is nicht gegen Forenregeln ne Wahlkampfrede zu posten)


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. September 2013)

[x] Korruption auslöschen!


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

In allen Bereichen plus noch viele andere Bereiche.


----------



## Monsjo (24. September 2013)

Würde ich auch so sehen,  es gibt keinen Bereich in dem es gut läuft. Aber der soziale Bereich ist mMn am marodesten.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Gesundheit ist ein wichtiges Thema.
Nirgendwo sonst in Europa sind Medikamente teurer als in Deutschland.
Fahre ich nach Dänemark bezahle ich für das gleiche !!! Produkt 30% weniger.
Das kann so nicht sein. Die Pharmaindustrie stopft sich die Taschen voll auf Kosten der Bürger.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

Von deinen genannten Bereichen:

Am wichtigsten find ich den Bereich Rente! Aufgrund der Altersstruktur im Land müsste man zwingend weg von dem Generationenvertrag kommen und auf eine Kapitalgedeckeltes Verfahren zurückgreifen. D.h. jeder spart sich selbst seine Rente an und ist somit selbst für sich verantwortlich. Bringt zwar aktuell einige Kosten mit sich, da die aktuellen Rentner auch finanziert werden müssen, langfristig kann aber nur so ein Kollaps des Rentensystems verhindert werden.

Dann muss unser Bildungssystem weiter gefördert werden, da es immer mehr verkommt und die Bildung unser wichtigstes Gut sein sollte! Deswegen fiebere ich auch den nächsten Landtagswahlen in Bawü entgegen um die Grün-Rote Pest endlich loszuwerden Lehrerstellen abzubauen und Gesamtschulen einzuführen ist kein vernünftiges Konzept und zeitgleich dann Milliarden am Länderfinanzausgleich verschwenden 

Steuer und Finanzen, ich denke nicht, dass Deutschland ein Einnahmeproblem hat, vielmehr haben wir ein Ausgabeproblem und das sollte endlich mal in den Griff bekommen werden! Am besten fängt man gleich mal damit an die Diäten unserer lieben Politiker etwas zu kürzen

Wirtschaft an sich auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, da die aktuelle Regierung nicht die Interessen der Deutschen Wirtschaft verfolgt bzw. diese Ausreichend schützt und somit eine Abwanderung von Schlüsselträchtigen Industrien ins Ausland stattfindet


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten find ich den Bereich Rente! Aufgrund der Altersstruktur im Land müsste man zwingend weg von dem Generationenvertrag kommen und auf eine Kapitalgedeckeltes Verfahren zurückgreifen. D.h. jeder spart sich selbst seine Rente an und ist somit selbst für sich verantwortlich. Bringt zwar aktuell einige Kosten mit sich, da die aktuellen Rentner auch finanziert werden müssen, langfristig kann aber nur so ein Kollaps des Rentensystems verhindert werden.


 
Das ist FDP Denken pur. Das kann ich nur ablehnen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. September 2013)

> D.h. jeder spart sich selbst seine Rente an und ist somit selbst für sich verantwortlich.



 Kann ja auch jeder...


----------



## Yassen (24. September 2013)

Schön das eine Diskussion gibt,
 meine Themen waren auch nur Vorschläge


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist FDP Denken pur. Das kann ich nur ablehnen.


 
Gegenvorschlag? Wir hatten übrigens vor dem 2. Weltkrieg das gleiche System was ich hier angesprochen habe...

Wie willst du denn sonst die Renten der Rentner finanzieren? Bin ich wirklich gespannt!



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Kann ja auch jeder...



Es zahlt doch auch jeder in die Rentenkasse ein... Wie wärs wenn man genau diese Beiträge dafür verwendet


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

Also mMn fehlt der Punkt "Umwelt" (tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt den Rehstreichler raushängen lasse XD).

Ansonsten stimme ich fast allen Punkten zu - zur Ausbildung und Arbeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich damit atm sehr zufrieden bin ^^


----------



## Yassen (24. September 2013)

Wenn du mir sagst wir ich Umfragen editiere dann mache ich ihn noch rein .


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2013)

Wenn ich mir das so angucke... eigentlich alles. Plus noch viel mehr wie Datenschutz, Korruption, (auch bei Politikern) Urheberrecht,...


Bildung: Oh Gott, oh Gott...
Nachdem alle gemerkt haben, wie besch*ssen G8 doch ist, gibt es hier je nach Schule wieder das G9 oder noch das G8. Furchtbar.
Aber es wird noch besser. Hab erfahren, dass man in meiner alten Schule (realschule) für die 5 und 6 Klässler jetzt selbstständiges Lernen einführt.
Also Arbeiten schreiben ist freiwillig, alles mit mehr Eigenverantwortung usw. Na die werden sich aber wundern, wenn nach 2 Jahren alle genau so wenig können wie vorher.


Die Halsabschneider mit ihrer Grundsteuer von der GEZ gehören auch mal entmachtet, der Verwaltungsapparat abgespeckt, das Urheberrecht überarbeitet, endlich mal Gesetze für Datenschutz im Intenet auf den Weg gebracht, die Finanzen sind mMn auch nicht so toll, die Drogenpolitik ist auch veraltet, indirekte Abgeordnetenbestechung ist afaik immer noch legal!,...

Zusätzlich wäre mir mehr direkte Demokratie lieber. Also viel mehr Volksentscheide.
Sonst kann man immer nur das kleinere Übel wählen. Also immer der gleiche Sesselfurzer der zwar das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht aber dann doch was ganz anderes macht. 

Außerdem: Umweltschutz!
Und zwar teilweise in die andere Richtung. Mir gehen die ganzen Öko-rumheuler auf den Keks.
Man darf ja nichtmal mit dem Rad im Wald fahren wie man will, auf Motorsport wird ja auch immer gern rumgehackt, ich bin für mehr Freiheit, Spaß und Lebensfreude!
Da tut man der Umwelt mehr gutes, wenn man ein Tempolimit auf 130 einführt. (nicht dass ich dafür wäre, aber damit könnte ich eher leben.)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst wir ich Umfragen editiere dann mache ich ihn noch rein .


 
Da bin ich jetzt überfragt ^^
Vielleicht, wenn du den Startpost editierst?


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Also mMn fehlt der Punkt "Umwelt" (tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt den Rehstreichler raushängen lasse XD).



Wie wäre es, wenn du zu diesem Punkt auch gleichmal Kritik anbringst  Sonst haben wir 1000 Punkte und keine Diskussion, wobei man auf manche stänkerer auch verzichten könnte


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag? Wir hatten übrigens vor dem 2. Weltkrieg das gleiche System was ich hier angesprochen habe...
> 
> Wie willst du denn sonst die Renten der Rentner finanzieren? Bin ich wirklich gespannt!



Weiterhin Umverteilung plus Steuern und natürlich muss jeder in die Rente einzahlen.
Und dazu einer Erhöhung der Bemessungsgrenze für den Beitrag.

Wenn du eine reine Kapital gedeckte Rente hast kann das passieren was in den USA passiert ist. Die Rentenfonds haben schwere Verluste eingefahren bei der Immobilienkrise.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Amerikaner heute keine Rente mehr haben und wieder arbeiten müssen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es zahlt doch auch *jeder *in die Rentenkasse ein...



Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiterhin Umverteilung plus Steuern und natürlich muss jeder in die Rente einzahlen.
> Und dazu einer Erhöhung der Bemessungsgrenze für den Beitrag.



Da musst du aber ordentlich mehr Steuern generieren um dies stämmen zu können 
Und die Bemessungsgrenze würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erhöhen, man zahlt ja sowieso weit mehr ein, als man bekommt. Gerecht ist das bei weitem nicht 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du eine reine Kapital gedeckte Rente hast kann das passieren was in den USA passiert ist. Die Rentenfonds haben schwere Verluste eingefahren bei der Immobilienkrise.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Amerikaner heute keine Rente mehr haben und wieder arbeiten müssen.



Man sollte sich jetzt nicht die Amerikaner als Vorbild nehmen  Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man das nicht auch solide Anlegen könnte Nur die Gier sticht die Vernunft da doch leider viel zu oft aus.
Jedes System hat seine Vor und Nachteile unseres ist in der jetzigen Form in der Zukunft aber definitiv nicht finanzierbar.




Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



Musst du eig. immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen? Jeder der normal Angestellt ist, bezahlt in die Rentenkasse, besser so?


----------



## jamie (24. September 2013)

Alles und noch mehr..


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da musst du aber ordentlich mehr Steuern generieren um dies stämmen zu können
> Und die Bemessungsgrenze würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erhöhen, man zahlt ja sowieso weit mehr ein, als man bekommt. Gerecht ist das bei weitem nicht



Kein Problem. es gibt eine Menge Menschen die die letzten 20 Jahren von dem System massiv profitiert haben. Die kann man jetzt gerne zur Kasse beten.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man sollte sich jetzt nicht die Amerikaner als Vorbild nehmen  Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man das nicht auch solide Anlegen könnte Nur die Gier sticht die Vernunft da doch leider viel zu oft aus.
> Jedes System hat seine Vor und Nachteile unseres ist in der jetzigen Form in der Zukunft aber definitiv nicht finanzierbar.



Das Umverteilungssystem hat den Nachteil dass nicht alle in die Umverteilung zu gleichen Teilen einzahlen. Das ist aber politisch so gewollt denn die wohlhabenden Menschen haben mehr Einfluss und können die Politik eher bestimmen als die, die nichts haben.
Die meisten Menschen in den unteren Einkommensshichten geht doch schon gar nicht mehr wählen weil die Politik sie nicht mehr erreicht.
Ebenso gehen viele jüngere Menschen nicht mehr wählen weil auch für diese Gruppe die Politik nichts mehr macht.
Die Rentner sind verlässliche Wähler. Sie wählen immer das gleiche. Darauf kann sich die CDU verlassen.
Die jungen Menschen sind sehr wechselhaft. Auf die kann man sich nicht verlassen und daher macht für sie auch keiner Politik.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Musst du eig. immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen? Jeder der normal Angestellt ist, bezahlt in die Rentenkasse, besser so?


 
Ich wollte nur dass du genauer bist denn es macht schon einen Unterschied ob nur die sozial Versicherten Arbeitnehmer in das System einzahlen oder eben jeder.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du zu diesem Punkt auch gleichmal Kritik anbringst  Sonst haben wir 1000 Punkte und keine Diskussion, wobei man auf manche stänkerer auch verzichten könnte


 
Na dann geh ich mal spezifisch auf den Punkt "Umwelt" ein 

Da fallen mir beispielsweise diese tollen Umweltplaketten ein! Ist denn schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Dinger komplette Geldmacherei sind? Es ist doch egal, ob ich mit meinem Auto in der Stadt fahre, oder 500m daneben - Abgase sind Abgase. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass so gut wie jedes Auto eine grüne Plakette bekommt... 
Aber das nur am Rande. Was mMn eine absolute Schweinerei ist (haha, Wortwitz) ist die Massentierhaltung (so, jetzt kommt der Öko in mir raus XD). Da kann man bei den Lebensbedingungen der Tiere anfangen, bei den Antibioitika und Hormonen, die den Tieren verfüttert werden und später auf unseren Tellern landen, weitermachen und irgendwo bei Etikettenschwindel aufhören. Würden wir ein bisschen auf Fleisch verzichten, nicht jeden Tag ein Schnitzel essen und WIRKLICH artgerechte Tierhaltung unterstützen (auch von Seiten der Politik), dann würden wir nicht nur gesünder, sondern auch gerechter leben. Klar kostet das Fleisch beim Metzger mehr, als die Packung Wurst im Discounter, aber mit ein paar Subventionen vom Staat könnte man die Preise auch auf dem Boden halten (natürlich nicht so, wie beim Milchpreis...).

Was mich außer der Sache mit der Umwelt noch extrem nervt, sind (nicht alle) Arbeitslose.
Natürlich gibt es die, die arbeitsunfähig sind, aber alle anderen könnten arbeiten, wenn sie es nur wollten - in Deutschland findet jeder, der Arbeit will, auch einen Job. Und wenn man als Leiharbeiter arbeiten muss - immerhin liegt man nicht auf der faulen Haut und nimmt den Rest der Nation aus, wo man nur kann! Und daran ist im Endeffekt auch wieder die Politik schuld: die Rentner lässt man Dosen sammeln, während die Hartzer (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff) sich ein schönes Leben machen und es ihnen besser geht, als manchem normalen Arbeiter. Ein kleines Beispiel: ich kenne ein Ehepaar mit zwei Kindern. Der Vater fährt jede Woche auf Montage und die Mutter ist ebenfalls berufstätig - würden die beiden Elternteile Hartz4 beziehen, hätten sie 500€ mehr pro Monat!
Wer welche Zuschüsse bekommt und ob es überhaupt welche gibt, sollte mindestens Jährlich geprüft werden. Das kostet zwar Geld, aber das Geld spart man dann, wenn die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken, weil die, denen das Geld zu wenig ist, wieder arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Was mich außer der Sache mit der Umwelt noch extrem nervt, sind (nicht alle) Arbeitslose.
> Natürlich gibt es die, die arbeitsunfähig sind, aber alle anderen könnten arbeiten, wenn sie es nur wollten - in Deutschland findet jeder, der Arbeit will, auch einen Job. Und wenn man als Leiharbeiter arbeiten muss - immerhin liegt man nicht auf der faulen Haut und nimmt den Rest der Nation aus, wo man nur kann! Und daran ist im Endeffekt auch wieder die Politik schuld: die Rentner lässt man Dosen sammeln, während die Hartzer (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff) sich ein schönes Leben machen und es ihnen besser geht, als manchem normalen Arbeiter. Ein kleines Beispiel: ich kenne ein Ehepaar mit zwei Kindern. Der Vater fährt jede Woche auf Montage und die Mutter ist ebenfalls berufstätig - würden die beiden Elternteile Hartz4 beziehen, hätten sie 500€ mehr pro Monat!
> Wer welche Zuschüsse bekommt und ob es überhaupt welche gibt, sollte mindestens Jährlich geprüft werden. Das kostet zwar Geld, aber das Geld spart man dann, wenn die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken, weil die, denen das Geld zu wenig ist, wieder arbeiten gehen.



findest du das also gut dass die Unternehmen vom Staat subventioniert werden weil der Staat einen Teil des Lohns der Arbeiters übernimmt?
Die Unternehmen machen reichlich Gewinn. Die können auch vernünftige Löhne zahlen wo dann niemand mehr zum Staat rennen und aufstocken muss.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen 
Aber ich bin der Meinung, wer nicht arbeiten will, der hat auch nichts verdient. Es geht mir nicht nur primär darum, dass man als Hartz4-Empfänger mehr bekommt, als ein einfacher Arbeiter, sondern eher darum, dass man für's Nichtstun so viel Geld kassiert und dann auch noch vergünstigten Eintritt z.B. im Freibad bekommt. 

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du nicht recht hast 
Aber wo bleibt denn auch die Relation, wenn jemand, der sein ganzes Leben nicht gearbeitet hat, mehr Rente bekommt, als jemand, der sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat?


----------



## Yassen (24. September 2013)

Also ich muss sagen bei mir müsste jeder Hartz 4 Empfänger auch arbeiten gehen. Und wenn der die Kippen im Park weg sammelt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Problem. es gibt eine Menge Menschen die die letzten 20 Jahren von dem System massiv profitiert haben. Die kann man jetzt gerne zur Kasse beten.



Da spricht der typische Linkewähler  Aber zähl doch mal auf, wer so extrem von dem System profitiert hat, ich bin gespannt!



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Umverteilungssystem hat den Nachteil dass nicht alle in die Umverteilung zu gleichen Teilen einzahlen. Das ist aber politisch so gewollt denn die wohlhabenden Menschen haben mehr Einfluss und können die Politik eher bestimmen als die, die nichts haben.



Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das ja in Ordnung, dass jemand, der mehr verdient auch einwenig mehr einzahlt. Aber irgendwo fängts einfach an mega unverschämt zu werden, allein wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich für diese scheiß Krankenkasse jeden Monat bezahle (und mein Arbeitgeber nochmal) und dann sehe was für eine beschissene Leistung ich für das Geld bekomme, hört bei mir die Bereitschaft auf noch mehr zu bezahlen (gleiches kann man auch für die Rente nehmen nur bei der Krankenkasse ist es einfach am dreistesten). Geht man einmal zum Arzt und prompt darf man das Medikament selbst bezahlen und wozu? Dass die Krankenkassen Milliarden an Gewinne einschieben und viel zu viel gute bezahltes Personal beschäftigt.... ganz großes Kino, vor allem seit die Beiträge gesetzlich festgelegt wurden 
Und wenn die Leute (SPD), dann noch auf die Idee kommt, man muss eine Bürgerversicherung einführen, dann frag mich ernsthaft, was diese Leute eig. für ein Problem haben



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen in den unteren Einkommensshichten geht doch schon gar nicht mehr wählen weil die Politik sie nicht mehr erreicht.
> Ebenso gehen viele jüngere Menschen nicht mehr wählen weil auch für diese Gruppe die Politik nichts mehr macht.
> Die Rentner sind verlässliche Wähler. Sie wählen immer das gleiche. Darauf kann sich die CDU verlassen.
> Die jungen Menschen sind sehr wechselhaft. Auf die kann man sich nicht verlassen und daher macht für sie auch keiner Politik.



Dann ändere was daran  
Ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden mit unserer "Mutti", da sie nur wie Obama eine große Klappe hat und rein gar nichts macht... Immer alles schön aussitzen. Wobei die Alternativen, keine wirklichen sind. Ob ich jetzt Pest oder Cholera habe ist nicht so der entscheidende Punkt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur dass du genauer bist denn es macht schon einen Unterschied ob nur die sozial Versicherten Arbeitnehmer in das System einzahlen oder eben jeder.



Ich denke jeder der in der Diskussion drin ist, hat das schon verstanden
Man könnte im neuen System natürlich auch die Selbständigen mit berücksichtigen, also einfach jeden der in irgendeiner Form Arbeitet. Solange man was ändert


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. September 2013)

> Man könnte im neuen System natürlich auch die Selbständigen mit  berücksichtigen, also einfach jeden der in irgendeiner Form Arbeitet.  Solange man was ändert


Und alle anderen bekommen Hartz IV / Grundsicherung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2013)

@Startpost: Nachhaltigkeit (in allen Bereichen - vor allem Flächenverbrauch könnte langsam mal thematisiert werden) und Grundversorgung (Wasser/Strom/Verkehr und auch Finanzen) wären mir die wichtigsten Themen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag? Wir hatten übrigens vor dem 2. Weltkrieg das gleiche System was ich hier angesprochen habe...



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (nicht, dass das "meine Zeit" wäre  ), dann war der letzte Krieg, vor dem wir kein umlagenbasiertes Rentensystem hatten, der deutsch-französische...


Wie willst du denn sonst die Renten der Rentner finanzieren? Bin ich wirklich gespannt!



> Es zahlt doch auch jeder in die Rentenkasse ein... Wie wärs wenn man genau diese Beiträge dafür verwendet


 
Wenn diese Beiträge hoch genug wären, um ein privates, gewinnorientiertes, mit hohen wirtschaftlichen (oder, bei mangelnder Absicherung der Rentenanbieter, umgekehrt persönlichen) Risiken verbundendes Rentensystem zu finanzieren, dann wären sie erst recht hoch genug, um ein großes, staatlich stabilisiertes, gemeinnütziges System zu tragen.
Sind sie aber eben nicht.




john201050 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Umweltschutz!
> Und zwar teilweise in die andere Richtung. Mir gehen die ganzen Öko-rumheuler auf den Keks.
> Man darf ja nichtmal mit dem Rad im Wald fahren wie man will, auf Motorsport wird ja auch immer gern rumgehackt, ich bin für mehr Freiheit, Spaß und Lebensfreude!
> Da tut man der Umwelt mehr gutes, wenn man ein Tempolimit auf 130 einführt. (nicht dass ich dafür wäre, aber damit könnte ich eher leben.)



Für einige Leute wäre dass eine massive Einschränkung ihrer Lebensfreude - aber ich vermute, deine ist wichtiger? 
"mehr von allem, was toll ist" wirst du in einer Gesellschaft, die sich ein-zwei Jahrhunderten quasi nichts mehr hat einfallen lassen, was nicht mit i.d.R. deutlichen Umweltbelastungen verbunden ist, jedenfalls nicht mit Naturschutz vereinbaren können. Das ist ein Luxus, der nur mit Raubbau (kurzfristig) finanzierbar ist - und so viele Möglichkeiten haben wir nicht mehr, Raubbau an der Natur gegen Raubbau an der Bevölkerung von Entwicklungsländern einzutauschen, die sind ebenfalls schon alle jenseits der Schmerzgrenze.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Umverteilungssystem hat den Nachteil dass nicht alle in die Umverteilung zu gleichen Teilen einzahlen.



Öhm - das ist der Sinn, oder?



> Ebenso gehen viele jüngere Menschen nicht mehr wählen weil auch für diese Gruppe die Politik nichts mehr macht.
> Die Rentner sind verlässliche Wähler. Sie wählen immer das gleiche. Darauf kann sich die CDU verlassen.
> Die jungen Menschen sind sehr wechselhaft. Auf die kann man sich nicht verlassen und daher macht für sie auch keiner Politik.



Gerade die Erstwahlberechtigten haben eine recht hohe Beteiligung und werden auch umworben. Das Problem ist deren fehlendes Wissen bzw. fehlende Ansprüche oder schlichtweg Faulheit. Im Gegensatz zu rentern, die es der Politik auch noch nach einem Jahr später übel nehmen, wenn was geändert wurde und im Gegensatz zur Wirtschaftslobby, die sich auch noch an Geschenke aus der Mitte der Legislaturperiode erinnern, wählen all zu viele junge (aber auch Leute mittleren Alters) die Partei, deren Spitzenkandidat zwei Wochen vor der Wahl etwas sympathischer in die Kamera lächelt.

Dass man auf die Art nur mittelmäßige Grinsebacken in die Regierung bekommt, aber niemand, der sich für das Wohl der Leute einsetzen könnte, versteht sich von selbst. (und das wirklich Traurige ist, dass nicht einmal die jeweilige große Oppostionspartei Interesse daran zeigt, mit sowas wie "Inhalten" gegenzusteuern. Obwohl diesmal nun wirklich einige gute Vorlagen vorhanden waren)




s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Na dann geh ich mal spezifisch auf den Punkt "Umwelt" ein
> 
> Da fallen mir beispielsweise diese tollen Umweltplaketten ein! Ist denn schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Dinger komplette Geldmacherei sind? Es ist doch egal, ob ich mit meinem Auto in der Stadt fahre, oder 500m daneben - Abgase sind Abgase. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass so gut wie jedes Auto eine grüne Plakette bekommt...



Nur weil ne Regierung "Umwelt" dran schreibt, hat das noch nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun. (siehe auch ""Umwelt""prämie)
Die Umweltplaketten sind eine Feigenblättchen, um so zu tun, als würde man wenigstens Versuchen, die auf europaweit ausgehandelten Feinstaubrichtlinien einzuhalten. Besser wäre somit "Gesundheitsplakette", denn es geht nicht um Natur (was viele mit "Umwelt" gleichsetzen), sondern um die Luftbelastung in Innenstädten. (und prinzipiell würde die Maßnahme da auch funktionieren, wären nicht quasi sämtliche LKWs/Busse/Lieferwagen/etc. ausgenommen, die aber nunmal für einen Großteil der Partikelemissionen verantwortlich sind)




> Da kann man bei den Lebensbedingungen der Tiere anfangen, bei den Antibioitika und Hormonen, die den Tieren verfüttert werden und später auf unseren Tellern landen, weitermachen und irgendwo bei Etikettenschwindel aufhören. Würden wir ein bisschen auf Fleisch verzichten, nicht jeden Tag ein Schnitzel essen und WIRKLICH artgerechte Tierhaltung unterstützen (auch von Seiten der Politik),



Die Politik hat da keinen Anlass, etwas zu machen. In Deutschland bekommt man absolute Mehrheiten dafür, dass man Ausnahmeregelungen für die betäubungsfreie Kastration von Ferkeln schafft (zumindest die männlichen Leser mögen sich das einfach mal kurz vorstellen...). Wenn solche reine Tierquälerei vom Wähler belohnt wird, dann haben Maßnahmen, die tatsächlich Produktionskapazitäten beeinträchtigen würden (z.B. mehr Platz und weniger wachstumsfördernde Antibiotika), nicht mal eine Chance, besprochen zu werden.



> Was mich außer der Sache mit der Umwelt noch extrem nervt, sind (nicht alle) Arbeitslose.
> Natürlich gibt es die, die arbeitsunfähig sind, aber alle anderen könnten arbeiten, wenn sie es nur wollten - in Deutschland findet jeder, der Arbeit will, auch einen Job. Und wenn man als Leiharbeiter arbeiten muss - immerhin liegt man nicht auf der faulen Haut und nimmt den Rest der Nation aus, wo man nur kann!



Ich war gut 2 Jahre bei zwei Zeitarbeitsagenturen gelistet und habe 0 Angebote erhalten. Und ich vermute mal, bei ca. 2-3 Millionen mehr Arbeitslosen (und unzähligen weiteren in unfreiwilliger Teilzeit), aber meist nur so einer halben Million freier Stellen, könnte es da noch ein paar weitere Fälle geben...



> Und daran ist im Endeffekt auch wieder die Politik schuld: die Rentner lässt man Dosen sammeln, während die Hartzer (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff) sich ein schönes Leben machen und es ihnen besser geht, als manchem normalen Arbeiter.



Weiß nicht, wo du wohnst - aber entweder sind hier alle spätestens mit 40 in Rente, oder die Rentner in meiner Gegend werden keine einzige Flasche mehr abbekommen 



> Ein kleines Beispiel: ich kenne ein Ehepaar mit zwei Kindern. Der Vater fährt jede Woche auf Montage und die Mutter ist ebenfalls berufstätig - würden die beiden Elternteile Hartz4 beziehen, hätten sie 500€ mehr pro Monat!



Ist dem so? Daumen mal Pi dürften die maximal 1800-1900 € inkl. Miete bekommen, je nach Kinder und Gegend auch durchaus 200 € weniger. Abzüglich 450 €, die die Frau wohl mindestens verdient, und abzüglich der von dir behaupteten 500 € bleiben also rund 1000 € / Monat für "ständig auf Montage"?
Entweder hast du keine Ahnung, wie hoch ALG II eigentlich ist oder du willst hier gezielt Fehlinformationen streuen oder der Typ macht irgendwas verdammt falsch. Mir sind jedenfalls auch schon Leute begegnet, die die 1000 € ohne besondere Qualifikationen innerhalb von 10-11 Tagen Montage zusammen bekommen hätten.

Und, nur so als Hinweis: Egal, wiewenig sie verdienen - als Aufstocker bekommen sie immer mehr, als wenn sie nicht arbeiten gehen.



> Wer welche Zuschüsse bekommt und ob es überhaupt welche gibt, sollte mindestens Jährlich geprüft werden. Das kostet zwar Geld, aber das Geld spart man dann, wenn die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken, weil die, denen das Geld zu wenig ist, wieder arbeiten gehen.



 Es wir halbjährlich geprüft  (und die Kosten für die Prüfungen und vor allem für die oftmals sinnlosen Kurse oder ABM-Maßnahmen, zu denen ALGIIer im nächsten Bezugszeitraum verdonnert werden, machen iirc 1/3-1/2 der Gesamtkosten aus)




s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> So kann man das natürlich auch sehen
> Aber ich bin der Meinung, wer nicht arbeiten will, der hat auch nichts verdient. Es geht mir nicht nur primär darum, dass man als Hartz4-Empfänger mehr bekommt, als ein einfacher Arbeiter, sondern eher darum, dass man für's Nichtstun so viel Geld kassiert und dann auch noch vergünstigten Eintritt z.B. im Freibad bekommt.



Wir haben hier in Reichweite kein Freibad mehr, aber von Vergünstigungen in anderen öffentlichen Einrichtungen (ausgenommen der Oper - die aber auch damit noch alles andere als billig ist) hätte ich auch nichts bemerkt.
Desweiteren nützt es einem nicht mehr viel, wenn man billiger in Freizeiteinrichtungen reinkommt, wenn man schlichtweg kein Geld mehr für Freizeitaktivitäten hat. Halber Preis ist immer noch mehr als nix.
Und vergünstigte Stromtarife gibts nicht...



> Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du nicht recht hast
> Aber wo bleibt denn auch die Relation, wenn jemand, der sein ganzes Leben nicht gearbeitet hat, mehr Rente bekommt, als jemand, der sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat?


 
Umm: Abgesehen von privater Altersvorsorge gibt es in Deutschland nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Rentenansprüche zu erwerben:
1. Arbeiten
2. Kinder kriegen
Und letzteres müsste man mehrere Jahrhunderte lang ununterbrochen machen, um einen brauchbare Rente zusammenzubekommen.




Yassen schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen bei mir müsste jeder Hartz 4 Empfänger auch arbeiten gehen. Und wenn der die Kippen im Park weg sammelt.


 
Meinst du damit Zwangsarbeit oder willst du in Zukunft für jede Kippe extra einen bezahlen?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen bei mir müsste jeder Hartz 4 Empfänger auch arbeiten gehen. Und wenn der die Kippen im Park weg sammelt.



Das einzige was dann passiert ist dass die Leute ihren Job verlieren die sonst diese Arbeit machen und dafür entsprechend bezahlt werden. Bauhof z.B.
Arbeitslose zu beschäftigen -- egal ob als 1€ Jobber oder nicht -- ist nichts anderes als Lohndumping.
Du setzt die Gering Verdiener unter Druck denn der Staat hat ja noch welche die für noch weniger Geld arbeiten könnten.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da spricht der typische Linkewähler  Aber zähl doch mal auf, wer so extrem von dem System profitiert hat, ich bin gespannt!



Schau dir doch mal die Vermögensverteilung in Deutschland an und wie die sich in den letzten 20-30 Jahren verändert hat.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das ja in Ordnung, dass jemand, der mehr verdient auch einwenig mehr einzahlt. Aber irgendwo fängts einfach an mega unverschämt zu werden, allein wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich für diese scheiß Krankenkasse jeden Monat bezahle (und mein Arbeitgeber nochmal) und dann sehe was für eine beschissene Leistung ich für das Geld bekomme, hört bei mir die Bereitschaft auf noch mehr zu bezahlen (gleiches kann man auch für die Rente nehmen nur bei der Krankenkasse ist es einfach am dreistesten). Geht man einmal zum Arzt und prompt darf man das Medikament selbst bezahlen und wozu? Dass die Krankenkassen Milliarden an Gewinne einschieben und viel zu viel gute bezahltes Personal beschäftigt.... ganz großes Kino, vor allem seit die Beiträge gesetzlich festgelegt wurden
> Und wenn die Leute (SPD), dann noch auf die Idee kommt, man muss eine Bürgerversicherung einführen, dann frag mich ernsthaft, was diese Leute eig. für ein Problem haben



Das liegt ja nur daran dass die Politik zu blöd ist mal richtige Gesundheitspolitik zu machen. Denn letztendlich machen die Pharmakonzerne die Gesetze und die machen die so damit sie das meiste Geld bekommen und der Bürger am meisten zahlen muss.
Schau doch mal wie viele Operationen in Deutschland so anfallen und wie viele es in den Nachbarländern sind.
Wir müssen endlich zu einem gerechten System kommen und nicht das bestehende weiter führen das nur wenige bevorteilt und wo die Konzerne die fetten Gewinne einstreichen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann ändere was daran
> Ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden mit unserer "Mutti", da sie nur wie Obama eine große Klappe hat und rein gar nichts macht... Immer alles schön aussitzen. Wobei die Alternativen, keine wirklichen sind. Ob ich jetzt Pest oder Cholera habe ist nicht so der entscheidende Punkt.



Ich überhaupt nicht.
Erzähl mal was "Mutti" in den 8 Jahren ihrer Amtszeit bisher so positives gemacht hat?
Also mir fällt außer ständige Positionswechsel keiner ein. 

Und ich wollte was ändern aber leider reichte meine Stimme nicht aus um was zu ändern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Öhm - das ist der Sinn, oder?



Eine Umverteilungssystem funktioniert nur dann wenn alle in dieses System einzahlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade die Erstwahlberechtigten haben eine recht hohe Beteiligung und werden auch umworben. Das Problem ist deren fehlendes Wissen bzw. fehlende Ansprüche oder schlichtweg Faulheit. Im Gegensatz zu rentern, die es der Politik auch noch nach einem Jahr später übel nehmen, wenn was geändert wurde und im Gegensatz zur Wirtschaftslobby, die sich auch noch an Geschenke aus der Mitte der Legislaturperiode erinnern, wählen all zu viele junge (aber auch Leute mittleren Alters) die Partei, deren Spitzenkandidat zwei Wochen vor der Wahl etwas sympathischer in die Kamera lächelt.



Ja vielleicht beworben aber wie viele gehen denn tatsächlich wählen?
-->leider sind die Zahlen echt schlecht zu bekommen--<
Wahlen: Zahl der Erstwähler so hoch wie noch nie - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass man auf die Art nur mittelmäßige Grinsebacken in die Regierung bekommt, aber niemand, der sich für das Wohl der Leute einsetzen könnte, versteht sich von selbst. (und das wirklich Traurige ist, dass nicht einmal die jeweilige große Oppostionspartei Interesse daran zeigt, mit sowas wie "Inhalten" gegenzusteuern. Obwohl diesmal nun wirklich einige gute Vorlagen vorhanden waren)



Das weiß ich leider auch dass es ein Personalproblem gibt.
Die Union hat nur noch Merkel. Sie hat alle anderen weggemoppt oder die anderen sind aus Dummheit weggefallen.
Und dann natürlich der Wahlkampf der Union. So inhaltslos habe ich noch keinen gesehen.
Und die SPD hat auch nicht wirklich einen Wahlkampf gemacht. Das lag wohl daran dass vor der Wahl niemand bei der SPD dachte dass sie auch gewinnen können.
Wenn man unmotiviert in den Wahlkampf geht kann nichts Positives bei raus kommen.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du damit Zwangsarbeit oder willst du in Zukunft für jede Kippe extra einen bezahlen?


 
  Nein das war ein Beispiel ich meine das das Arbeitslosengeld ihr Lohn ist. Es geht mir darum das es manche Kinder gibt die sagen meine Eltern sind Harzer, die haben zwar weniger Geld und wir machen nie Urlaub, aber die können den ganzen Tag auf der Couch sitzen. Das ist mein Berufswunsch ich werde Harzer. 

So kommen wir nicht weiter



Threshold schrieb:


> Das einzige was dann passiert ist dass die Leute ihren Job verlieren die sonst diese Arbeit machen und dafür entsprechend bezahlt werden. Bauhof z.B.
> Arbeitslose zu beschäftigen -- egal ob als 1€ Jobber oder nicht -- ist nichts anderes als Lohndumping.
> Du setzt die Gering Verdiener unter Druck denn der Staat hat ja noch welche die für noch weniger Geld arbeiten könnten.


Nein ich meine das das Arbeitslosen Geld ihr Lohn ist. Keiner soll seine Arbeit verlieren und es soll auch kein unterbezahlter Job werden. Ich meine jeder soll für das Geld das er bekommt irgendeine Gegenleistung erbringen. Und wenn er ein Ehrenamt hat das würde mir auch reichen.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Sobald ein Ehrenamt bezahlt wird, ist es kein Ehrenamt.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Ja aber ich meine sie sollen sich irgendwo einbringen und das auch Nachweisen der Umfang ist mir erstmals egal. Sollten sie das nicht tun gibt es Kürzungen.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Zwangsarbeit geht gar nicht. Hartz 4 ist an sich schon eines Menschen unwürdig und dann noch Zwangsarbeit?


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Warum ich zwinge sie nicht wenn sie nichts tun bekommen sie nichts. Zugleich sollte diese Regelung ab ca. 2 Jahren greifen. Mir geht es darum die Mentalität mit Hartz 4 lässt es sich gut Leben zu brechen und diese Schmarotzer aus dem System raus zu werfen. Wenn du einen andren Weg kennst dann würde ich mich freuen ihn zu hören.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. September 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (nicht, dass das "meine Zeit" wäre  ), dann war der letzte Krieg, vor dem wir kein umlagenbasiertes Rentensystem hatten, der deutsch-französische...



Wir hatten in der Uni in VWL gelernt, dass wir das bis nach dem 2. Weltkrieg hatten und danach logischerweise kein Geld mehr vorhanden war und man sich deswegen für das jetzige System entschieden hat. Ansich macht das von der Argumentation her Sinn für mich, aber auf die schnelle konnte ich jetzt nichts dazu finden. Wenn du da mehr Infos hast sei nicht so egoistisch damit 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn sonst die Renten der Rentner finanzieren? Bin ich wirklich gespannt!


Dafür müsstest du mich zum Kanzler wählen 
Einfach ist es sicher nicht, aber so weitermachen geht eben auch nicht... Irgendwann muss ja mal ein cut passieren!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn diese Beiträge hoch genug wären, um ein privates, gewinnorientiertes, mit hohen wirtschaftlichen (oder, bei mangelnder Absicherung der Rentenanbieter, umgekehrt persönlichen) Risiken verbundendes Rentensystem zu finanzieren, dann wären sie erst recht hoch genug, um ein großes, staatlich stabilisiertes, gemeinnütziges System zu tragen.
> Sind sie aber eben nicht.



Du gehst noch vom jetzigen System aus, ich bin aber von einem Umlageverfahren ausgegangen, daher gibts da wohl leichte Differenzen in unseren Aussagen





Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die Vermögensverteilung in Deutschland an und wie die sich in den letzten 20-30 Jahren verändert hat.



Und nu? Ist mit dem Slogan teilen ist toll alles getan? Das hat größtenteils die Politik verbockt und wieso sollte man da jetzt im großen Stihl umverteilen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt ja nur daran dass die Politik zu blöd ist mal richtige Gesundheitspolitik zu machen. Denn letztendlich machen die Pharmakonzerne die Gesetze und die machen die so damit sie das meiste Geld bekommen und der Bürger am meisten zahlen muss.
> Schau doch mal wie viele Operationen in Deutschland so anfallen und wie viele es in den Nachbarländern sind.
> Wir müssen endlich zu einem gerechten System kommen und nicht das bestehende weiter führen das nur wenige bevorteilt und wo die Konzerne die fetten Gewinne einstreichen.



Für mich wie bereits erwähnt stopfen sich die Krankenkassen auch gehörig die Taschen voll... Lobbyismus lässt grüßen, aber mit einer Bürgerversicherung wird das auch nicht besser...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich überhaupt nicht.
> Erzähl mal was "Mutti" in den 8 Jahren ihrer Amtszeit bisher so positives gemacht hat?
> Also mir fällt außer ständige Positionswechsel keiner ein.



Du gehst mir wirklich gehörigst auf den Geist, eig. sollte man dich mal einen Monat aus dem Forum sperren!
Du drehst einem jedesmal das Wort rum und erfindest Dinge dazu. Wo hab ich denn was positives zu ihr geschrieben? Ich hab gesagt ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden damit und sie sitzt alles nur immer aus...
Wieso frägst du mich nach was positiven zu ihr? Mir fällt bei bestem Willen nichts dazu ein.
Man kann sich ja mal verlesen, aber permanent werden Fakten verdreht, Dinge weggelassen oder hinzugefügt. Wenn du gerne Leute zitierst kannst du gerne dafür ein eigenes Forum aufmachen und dich den ganzen Tag selbst zitieren, aber so 
Oder verfolgst du einfach nur die Taktik, dass die Leute einfach irgendwann so genervt sind, da nie auf ihre Posts eingangen wird und sie einfach keine Lust mehr haben zu antworten?
Wenn man dir irgendwelche Fakten gibt, gehst du ja sowieso nie darauf ein oder bringst stichhaltige Argumente und drehst es dir nur zu recht.
Das hier ein ernsthaftes Interesse vorliegt konstruktiv zu diskutieren bezweifle ich sehr, der Sinn sollte nicht daran liegen möglichst viele Posts in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu erzielen!




Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich wollte was ändern aber leider reichte meine Stimme nicht aus um was zu ändern.



Für die Allgemeinheit, wird dies vermutlich nicht das schlechteste gewesen sein 
Nichtsdestotrotz sollte es nicht schwer sein, Freunde und Bekannte darauf hinzuweisen ihre Bürgerpflicht warzunehmen und wählen zu gehen. Wenn du das so wie hier tust, wundert es mich nicht, dass die Wahlbereitschaft in deinem Bekanntenkreis sehr niedrig ist.




highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Und alle anderen bekommen Hartz IV / Grundsicherung


Und was möchtest du damit beitragen?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Zwangsarbeit geht gar nicht. Hartz 4 ist an sich schon eines Menschen unwürdig und dann noch Zwangsarbeit?


 
Menschenunwürdig ist es, Menschen nicht sozial zu unterstützen. 

Fahr mal nach Polen, da bekommst 3 Monate Geld wenn du deinen job verlierst und dann sitzt du auf der Straße, wenn ist sowas Menschen unwürdig.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Dann ist das halt menschenunwürdiger.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Nein das war ein Beispiel ich meine das das Arbeitslosengeld ihr Lohn ist. Es geht mir darum das es manche Kinder gibt die sagen meine Eltern sind Harzer, die haben zwar weniger Geld und wir machen nie Urlaub, aber die können den ganzen Tag auf der Couch sitzen. Das ist mein Berufswunsch ich werde Harzer.



Du willst also die große Mehrheit dafür bestrafen dass eine kleine Minderheit das System ausnutzt?
Und wieso im Gegenzug nicht auch alle anderen bestrafen?
Einige wenige Unternehmen nutzen Steuerschlupflöcher aus. Also können wir doch dann alle Unternehmen bestrafen oder?
Einige Arbeitnehmer arbeiten nebenbei noch schwarz. Also lass uns alle Arbeitnehmer bestrafen denn auch die könnten ja schwarz arbeiten.
Ein paar wenige Autofahrer fahren ständig zu schnell. Dann können wir doch gleich pauschal alle wegen zu schnellen Fahrens belangen.
Ich glaube das geht nicht weil Deutschland ein Rechtsstaat ist. Stammtischparolen umsetzen geht nicht so einfach.
Das wird Horst Seehofer auch bald merken. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und nu? Ist mit dem Slogan teilen ist toll alles getan? Das hat größtenteils die Politik verbockt und wieso sollte man da jetzt im großen Stihl umverteilen?



Und nur weil es die Politik verbockt hat soll es also immer so weiter gehen?
Wie wäre es mal mit einem Wechsel in der Einstellung?
Wer schon mehrfacher Millionär ist muss nicht unbedingt Milliardär werden.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Für mich wie bereits erwähnt stopfen sich die Krankenkassen auch gehörig die Taschen voll... Lobbyismus lässt grüßen, aber mit einer Bürgerversicherung wird das auch nicht besser...



Das liegt auch daran dass wir eine Menge Krankenkassen haben deren Chefs eine Menge Geld verdienen.
Ich habe nichts gegen Wettbewerb am Krankenkassenmarkt aber Wettbewerb gibt es da nicht. Trotz der Anzahl an Kassen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du gehst mir wirklich gehörigst auf den Geist, eig. sollte man dich mal einen Monat aus dem Forum sperren!



Forderungen nach Sperrung anderer User wird bei Moderatoren nicht gerne gesehen. Glaube ich zumindest.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du drehst einem jedesmal das Wort rum und erfindest Dinge dazu. Wo hab ich denn was positives zu ihr geschrieben? Ich hab gesagt ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden damit und sie sitzt alles nur immer aus...
> Wieso frägst du mich nach was positiven zu ihr? Mir fällt bei bestem Willen nichts dazu ein.



Du verteidigst doch die Politik die aktuell gemacht wird. Zumindest hatte ich nicht gelesen dass du für einen Politikwechsel bist.
Eher bist du dafür das komische Gedankengut der FDP voll auszubauen -- was ich ja schon kritisiert hatte.
Aber wie du die Dinge jetzt besser machen willst oder wer das besser machen soll habe ich nicht entdecken können.
Da kannst du gerne mal drauf eingehen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Oder verfolgst du einfach nur die Taktik, dass die Leute einfach irgendwann so genervt sind, da nie auf ihre Posts eingangen wird und sie einfach keine Lust mehr haben zu antworten?
> Wenn man dir irgendwelche Fakten gibt, gehst du ja sowieso nie darauf ein oder bringst stichhaltige Argumente und drehst es dir nur zu recht.
> Das hier ein ernsthaftes Interesse vorliegt konstruktiv zu diskutieren bezweifle ich sehr, der Sinn sollte nicht daran liegen möglichst viele Posts in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu erzielen!



Du hast Fakten genannt? Ist mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen. Wo denn?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Für die Allgemeinheit, wird dies vermutlich nicht das schlechteste gewesen sein
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte es nicht schwer sein, Freunde und Bekannte darauf hinzuweisen ihre Bürgerpflicht warzunehmen und wählen zu gehen. Wenn du das so wie hier tust, wundert es mich nicht, dass die Wahlbereitschaft in deinem Bekanntenkreis sehr niedrig ist.



Das Wahlverhalten in meinem Bekanntenkreis ist doch jetzt nicht wichtig für die Diskussion in diesem Thread oder?

Und dass die Politiker einige Wählerschichten nicht mehr wahr nimmt ist leider so. Das kannst du nicht wegdiskutieren.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Entweder muss ich davon ausgehen das du nicht die Diskussion liest oder das du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast. 
ich zitiere mich mal selber. 


Yassen schrieb:


> Warum ich zwinge sie nicht wenn sie nichts tun bekommen sie nichts. Zugleich sollte diese Regelung ab ca. 2 Jahren greifen. Mir geht es darum die Mentalität mit Hartz 4 lässt es sich gut Leben zu brechen und diese Schmarotzer aus dem System raus zu werfen. Wenn du einen andren Weg kennst dann würde ich mich freuen ihn zu hören.


  Ab 2 Jahren, warum dabei  bestrafe ich alle. Die Zahl Kannst du auch noch höher setzen. Meinetwegen auf 5.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

So, ich sage dir mal was. 
Ein "Hartzer" hat so wenig Geld, dass wenn ihm bei seinem Fahrrad ein Reifen platzt, dann kann er sich für 2 Wochen nichts zu Essen kaufen, oder er hat kein Fahrrad mehr. Und du willst denen noch weniger geben?


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> So, ich sage dir mal was.
> Ein "Hartzer" hat so wenig Geld, dass wenn ihm bei seinem Fahrrad ein Reifen platzt, dann kann er sich für 2 Wochen nichts zu Essen kaufen, oder er hat kein Fahrrad mehr. Und du willst denen noch weniger geben?


 
Das stimmt doch nicht. 

Stellst es ja dar, als würden Hartz4-Empfänger in Deutschland fast verhungern. Ich bitte dich, gibt doch genug Beispiele von Menschen, die sogar am Ende des Monats noch was zur Seite legen können.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2013)

Mal auf das Thema bezogen "neue" Politik, fehlt mir da oben in der Auswahl ein relativ wichtiger Punkt, nämlich Gesundheitspolitik.
Unser Gesundheitssystem ist verkalkt, unflexibel und uneffizient.
Das fängt bei der Vielzahl von Krankenkassen an, die einen riesigen Anteil von den Versicherungsbeiträgen für die Verwaltung verschwenden.
2 würden reichen*punkt*
Dann geht es damit weiter dass Forschungsetats für Krankheiten die uns alle einmal betreffen können, so lächerlich gering sind....dass es fast schon peinlich ist.
Darin gekoppelt ist natürlich auch die absolute Innovationslosigkeit, gerade in der deutsche Medizin.
Es fehlt eine richtige Lobby + große, wirklich große Zielstellungen.
JFK hat sich in Zeiten des kalten Krieges mal vor sein Volk gestellt und verlauten lassen, dass er bis zum Ende des Jahrzehnts Menschen auf den Mond schießen lassen will. (salopp ausgedrückt).
Ähnliches würde ich mir auch mal von einer politisch motivierten Kraft in unserem Land wünschen.
"Wir haben das Ziel bis zum Ende des Jahrzehnts Krebs heilen zu können, und sind dafür dazu bereit Milliarden jährlich auszugegeben, und auch Wege zu beschreiten die bisher umstritten waren.(Genetik, Embryonale....und wasweißichalles Forschung)"
DAS wäre doch mal was......oder??? .....wenn ich da einen Denkfehler habe, kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Entweder muss ich davon ausgehen das du nicht die Diskussion liest oder das du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast.
> ich zitiere mich mal selber.
> 
> Ab 2 Jahren, warum dabei  bestrafe ich alle. Die Zahl Kannst du auch noch höher setzen. Meinetwegen auf 5.


 
du willst also den 55 Jährigen bestrafen der 30 Jahre gearbeitet hat und mit 50 gefeuert wurde und seit dem keinen Job mehr bekommt?
Ich bitte dich. Das ist nicht durchsetzbar.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch nicht.
> 
> Stellst es ja dar, als würden Hartz4-Empfänger in Deutschland fast verhungern. Ich bitte dich, gibt doch genug Beispiele von Menschen, die sogar am Ende des Monats noch was zur Seite legen können.


 
Es gibt eine Menge Hartz 4 Empfänger die so gerade eben mit ihrem Geld hinkommen und jeden Monat hoffen dass die Waschmaschine nicht kaputt geht weil sie weder Geld für die Reparatur geschweige denn für eine neue haben.

Und das Lohndumping in der aktuellen Zeit wird die Anzahl der Rentner erhöhen die dann zu wenig Rente bekommen werden.
Das wird dann der Staat aufstocken müssen und niemand weiß wie viel Geld alleine dafür in Zukunft benötigt werden wird.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Verhungern ist natürlich was Anderes, die könnten auch zu Tafel gehen, aber ich es gibt Viele, die diese "Entwürdigung" nicht über sich ergehen lassen wollen, was man durchaus verstehen kann.
Welches Geld soll man als HartzIV-Empfänger zur Seite legen? 
Es ist natürlich kein Vergleich zu Menschen in Afrika, oder sonst wo in der Welt, aber weniger Geld kann man ihnen wirklich nicht geben.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "Wir haben das Ziel bis zum Ende des Jahrzehnts Krebs heilen zu können, und sind dafür dazu bereit Milliarden jährlich auszugegeben, und auch Wege zu beschreiten die bisher umstritten waren.(Genetik, Embryonale....und wasweißichalles Forschung)"



Krebs heilen?
Das wird am Veto der Pharmaindustrie und der Krankenhäuser scheitern denn die sind sehr wohl daran interessiert dass es weiterhin solche Krankheiten gibt -- wie auch sämtliche Herzerkrankungen -- denn mit Medikamenten und Operationen und Nachbehandlungen lassen sind Milliarden verdienen. Darauf wird keiner verzichten.

Wieso ist z.B. das Rauchen noch erlaubt obwohl es viele Kosten im Gesundheitswesen verursacht?
Ganz genau -- weil es viele gibt die am Rauchen Geld verdienen. Sei es durch den Verkauf von Zigaretten, den Verkauf von Nikotinpflaster, Operationen im Krankenhaus aus Folge des Rauchens, Schulungen wie man Nichtraucher wird, usw.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> So, ich sage dir mal was.
> Ein "Hartzer" hat so wenig Geld, dass wenn ihm bei seinem Fahrrad ein Reifen platzt, dann kann er sich für 2 Wochen nichts zu Essen kaufen, oder er hat kein Fahrrad mehr. Und du willst denen noch weniger geben?


 
Wo sage ich das ich ihnen noch weniger geben will .

1.050.539 So viele Menschen würde meine Regelung wirklich ,so viele Langzeitarbeitslose gibt es nämlich.


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> 1.050.539 So viele Menschen würde meine Regelung wirklich ,so viele Langzeitarbeitslose gibt es nämlich.


 
Als gelernter Architekt würdest du wohl kaum als Putzmann, oder Bauarbeiter arbeiten wollen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Als gelernter Architekt würdest du wohl kaum als Putzmann, oder Bauarbeiter arbeiten wollen.


 
Er soll ja die Kippen aufsammeln die Bauarbeiter weggeworfen haben.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> du willst also den 55 Jährigen bestrafen der 30  Jahre gearbeitet hat und mit 50 gefeuert wurde und seit dem keinen Job  mehr bekommt?
> Ich bitte dich. Das ist nicht durchsetzbar.


Sobald er 5 Jahre arbeitslos ist. Soll er etwas für das Geld das er bekommt tun. Es ist mir egal was. Selbst wenn er in ein Altenheim geht und mit 3 80 Jährigen Scrabble spielt hat er aus meiner Sicht gearbeitet. Er soll seinen Dienst für die Gesellschaft tun.

Ich haue hier gleich auf den Meldebutton, wenn man sich konsequent weigert konstruktive zu diskutieren und die Post der anderen so verdreht wie sie einem passen. Sorry aber das muss ich mal so sagen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Sobald er 5 Jahre arbeitslos ist. Soll er etwas für das Geld das er bekommt tun. Es ist mir egal was. Selbst wenn er in ein Altenheim geht und mit 3 80 Jährigen Scrabble spielt hat er aus meiner Sicht gearbeitet. Er soll seinen Dienst für die Gesellschaft tun


 
Was tut denn ein Top Manager für die Gesellschaft oder ein Investmentbanker der Tausende Familien um ihre Ersparnisse gebracht hat und trotzdem noch Boni bekommt?


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich haue hier gleich auf den Meldebutton, wenn man sich konsequent weigert konstruktive zu diskutieren und die Post der anderen so verdreht wie sie einem passen. Sorry aber das muss ich mal so sagen.


Was drehen wir um? 

Ich bin nicht schuld, wenn du etwas schlecht formulierst. 


Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, aber du kannst nicht alle für die Wenigen bestrafen, oder wir gehen in unserer Gesellschaft einige Jahre zurück und der kleine Mensch hat kein Mitsprache, oder wird einfach vergessen, wenn er nicht ins System passt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was tut denn ein Top Manager für die Gesellschaft oder ein Investmentbanker der Tausende Familien um ihre Ersparnisse gebracht hat und trotzdem noch Boni bekommt?


 Was hat das damit zu tun?

Ich finde seinen Vorschlag gar nicht soo schlecht.
Muss ja nicht 40 Stunden die Woche Kippen sammeln, aber zu irgendwelchen gemeinnützigen Arbeiten kann man sojemand schon schicken.
Man könnte ja verschiedene Aktivitäten anbieten. z.B. im Altersheim/Kindergarten/Jugendzentrum helfen oder im Park Müll sammeln oder Blümchen auf den Kreisverkehr plfanzen oder so was halt. Die kann man sich dann kombinieren wie man will. Solange genügend Stunden zusammen kommen. 
Dafür könnte man dann auch etwas mehr ausbezahlen. Und die Zeit bis man so was machen muss an die Zeit, welche man schon gearbeitet hat koppeln.

Wenn man was studiert hat, ist es natürlich blöd plötzlich als schlecht bezahlter Kassierer zu arbeiten. Aber das ist halt Pech, deswegen gar nichts zu tun ist mMn nicht in Ordnung.


Die härtere Version davon:
Man bestraft niemanden, es gibt einfach kein Geld mehr für arbeitsfähige Langzeitsarbeitslose. Aber man garantiert jedem einen Job. Eben die oben genannten Aktivitäten.
Wer sich dafür zu fein ist, soll halt selbst gucken wie er zu Geld kommt.
(find ich allerdings nicht gut)




EDIT:


Threshold schrieb:


> [...] Wer schon mehrfacher Millionär ist muss nicht unbedingt Milliardär werden. [...]


 Seid mal ganz ehrlich. 
Angenommen ihr hättet 3 Millionen auf der hohen Kante. Würdet ihr alle weiteren Einnahmen freiwillig abgeben oder wäre es nicht doch besser auf einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag zu kommen? Oder noch mehr?

Ich bin ganz ehrlich (zu mir selbst) und red mir nicht ein, wie sozial ich doch wäre wenn... denn ich weiß, dass das nicht stimmt.
Oder schickt ihr jeden Monat einen dicken Betrag nach Afrika? Denn im Vergleich zu den meisten dort sind die meisten hier sehr reich. Und die brauchen das Geld dringend für was zu essen. Ihr könnt auf Luxusgüter wie ein neues Smartphone dagegen auch noch gut einen Monat warten.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2013)

In welchen Bereichen davon die Koalition etwas bewegen  muss?

Ähm...in allen?

Als erstes müsste mal das Rentensystem, welches seit Adenauer Einzug hält und spätestens (wirklich allerspätestens) seit der Wende schlichtweg nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, erneuert werden. Die Bildung muss von ihrem unsäglichen Schavanismus wegkommen, das G8 höchstens noch auf freiwilliger Basis angeboten werden. Im Zusammenspiel mit Bildung und Ausbildung wäre ich für ein System nach schwedischem/finnischem Vorbild, der Unsinn mit der Mittelschule sollte man auch gleich wieder rückgängig machen, genauso wie den totalen Bullshit mit dem Bachelor/Master. 

Merkels volkswirtschaftlich hakelige Sparmaßnahmen sind der Eurokrise ebenso dienlich wie ihre Energiepolitik -> wurde übrigens in dieser Umfrage vergessen.

Wenn man dabei das Thema EU anspricht - Merkel-Deutschland müsste sich mal ärger gegen deren Vorgebungen wehren bzw. sich weniger danach orientieren, das ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten, was die für einen Schwachsinn in Europa durchbringen wollen, nicht nur die Geschichte mit dem Bachelor/Master.


----------



## Yassen (25. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was drehen wir um?
> 
> Ich bin nicht schuld, wenn du etwas schlecht formulierst.


 
Ich hoffe das Beitrag 51 es erklärt und ich meinte den Post von Threshold.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Nein das war ein Beispiel ich meine das das Arbeitslosengeld ihr Lohn ist.



Ein arg magerer Lohn, meinst du nicht? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Bezieher eigentlich möglichst viel seiner Zeit auf die Jobsuche konzentrieren soll, nicht darauf ne Kippe zu finden, die fallengelassen wurde, seitdem der letzte ALGer vor 20 Minuten vorbeigekommen ist.



> Es geht mir darum das es manche Kinder gibt die sagen meine Eltern sind Harzer, die haben zwar weniger Geld und wir machen nie Urlaub, aber die können den ganzen Tag auf der Couch sitzen. Das ist mein Berufswunsch ich werde Harzer.
> 
> So kommen wir nicht weiter



So kommen wir sicher nicht weiter. Aber dass einige Leute sich "12 h RTL am Tag" als höchstes Ziel für ihr Leben setzen sollte imho nicht dadurch gelöst werden, dass man derartig mieses dahinvegetieren noch unangenehmer macht. Da läuft eine ganze Menge wesentlich grundsätzlicheres schief.



> Nein ich meine das das Arbeitslosen Geld ihr Lohn ist. Keiner soll seine Arbeit verlieren und es soll auch kein unterbezahlter Job werden. Ich meine jeder soll für das Geld das er bekommt irgendeine Gegenleistung erbringen.



Wenn du die ex-Arbeitslosen Jobs machen lässt, die gemacht werden müssen, dann verlieren aber diejenigen ihren Arbeitsplatz, die den Job bislang gemacht wurden. De facto ersetzt du sie einfach durch Ultra-Niedriglöhner, die keine andere Wahl haben, wenn sie nicht verhungern sollen.
Die Alternative ist es, die Leute zu Tätigkeiten zu zwingen, die nichtmal wirklich sein müssen... 




> Und wenn er ein Ehrenamt hat das würde mir auch reichen.



Ehrenamtliches Engagement soll unter ALGIIer erstaunlich weit verbreitet sein, genauso wie künstlerische Betätigung. Bislang hat aber niemand einen Weg gefunden, so etwas systematisch als Nutzen für die Gesellschaft zu honorieren.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der Uni in VWL gelernt, dass wir das bis nach dem 2. Weltkrieg hatten und danach logischerweise kein Geld mehr vorhanden war und man sich deswegen für das jetzige System entschieden hat. Ansich macht das von der Argumentation her Sinn für mich, aber auf die schnelle konnte ich jetzt nichts dazu finden. Wenn du da mehr Infos hast sei nicht so egoistisch damit



Statt Uni-VWL einfach mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand werfen - Schul-Geschichte reicht schon 
Bereits zur Bismarckschen Einführung der gesetztlichen Rente wurde sie zu Teilen aus Steuergeldern finanziert und es gab afaik nie eine direkte Verknüpfung zwischen dem, was jemand selbst eingezahlt hat und dem, was ausgezahlt wurde. Was stimmt: Da das Renteneintrittsalter im Vergleich zur Lebenserwartung lange Zeit extrem hoch und die Renten selbst arg niedrig / nicht existenzsichernd waren, hatten die Rentenkassen bis zum 1. Wk genügend vermögen angehäuft, um die Renten über längere Zeit (k.A. ob vollständig - die verringerte Zahl an Beziehern nach Kriegen hätte es ggf. möglich gemacht  ) vom Kapital zu bezahlen. Aber es war trotzdem ein Umlageverfahren und nach der Wirtschaftskrise war auch nichts mehr davon übrig. (Ob die Nazis im Rahmen der Enteignungen bis zum Ende der 30er wieder einen Kapitalstock aufbauen konnten, weiß ich nicht)



> Du gehst noch vom jetzigen System aus, ich bin aber von einem Umlageverfahren ausgegangen, daher gibts da wohl leichte Differenzen in unseren Aussagen



Iirc hast du für ein kapitalgedecktes Verfahren gesprochen. Ein Umlageverfahren haben wir schon 
Aber das ist für diese Frage auch egal, da ist das Verfahren eine Black Box, die arbeiten kann, wie sie will. Ein kapitalgedecktes Verfahren würde einen riesigen Puffer beinhalten und damit ein Gefühl von Sicherheit bieten (ein falsches, denn Inflation und Börsencrashs vernichten Kapitalrenten in 0,nix). Aber ansonsten gilt: Was reingeht darf nicht mehr sein, als rausgeht. Umlageverfahren können etwas leichter in so eine Situation zu kommen, weil es kein Feedback zwischen Einzahler und Auszahler gibt, während beim gedeckten Verfahren zwingend soviele eingezahlt haben, wie eine Auszahlung wollen. (wechseldne Sterblichkeitsraten können die gleiche Situation aber auch in kapital"gedeckten" Systemen verursachen, denn eine nur biologisch limitierte Rente kann man eben nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit decken)

Aber:
(Noch) Haben wir in Deutschland gar keine sinkende Bevölkerung und auch die geburtenreichen Jahrgänge sind noch nicht komplett im Rentenalter angekommen. Das heißt das Verhältnis zwischen jetzt zu zahlenden Renten und jetzt zu zahlenden Beiträgen ist auch nicht wirklich ein anderes, als es zwischen jetzt zu zahlenden Beiträgen und den in Zukunft an die Einzahlergeneration zu zahlenden Renten. Das uns die Beiträge trotzdem so hoch vorkommen liegt daran, dass wir jahrzehntelang ein auf eine steigende Bevölkerung ausgelegtes Finanzierungsmodell hatten.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Stellst es ja dar, als würden Hartz4-Empfänger in Deutschland fast verhungern. Ich bitte dich, gibt doch genug Beispiele von Menschen, die sogar am Ende des Monats noch was zur Seite legen können.


 
Am Ende des Monats? Wenn sie mit Geld umgehen können oder/und ein richtig erbärmliches Leben führen: Jup. Aber das liegt dann auch daran, dass diverse Kosten eben nicht monatlich anfallen. Wer am Ende eines Jahres (oder gar am Ende von 5 Jahren, um uns der Lebensdauer von Kleidung und moderner Haushaltsgeräte anzunähern) noch etwas zur Seite legen kann, was er nicht von Bekannten, etc. zugesteckt bekommen hat, der hat definitiv einiges an Achtung verdient.
(und von wirklich teuren Dingen wie "ohne ein Auto habe ich in der Gegend hier gar keine Jobchance" oder "Zahnersatz" wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. ALGII ist ausreichend, um Phasen ohne Job zu überbrücken - aber es soll eigentlich eine dauerhafte Existenzsicherung sein...)




aloha84 schrieb:


> Das fängt bei der Vielzahl von Krankenkassen an, die einen riesigen Anteil von den Versicherungsbeiträgen für die Verwaltung verschwenden.
> 2 würden reichen*punkt*



Eine für alle - und wofür die zweite?



> DAS wäre doch mal was......oder??? .....wenn ich da einen Denkfehler habe, kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären.



Das Apolloprogram hatte massive Synergieeffekte mit der Militärentwicklung und hat trotzdem (inklusive 10 Milliarden für Mercury und Gemini) noch ca. 13-15 Milliarde € (in heutiger Rechnung) pro Jahr über 11 Jahre hinweg gekostet. Das wäre mehr als die Hälfte des gesamten Bundesetats für Bildung und Forschung (abzüglich des Bildungsteils also mehr, als überhaupt für Forschung zur Verfügung steht)...




Monsjo schrieb:


> Verhungern ist natürlich was Anderes, die könnten auch zu Tafel gehen, aber ich es gibt Viele,



... die das bereits machen.




john201050 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja verschiedene Aktivitäten anbieten. z.B. im Altersheim/Kindergarten/Jugendzentrum helfen



Was willst du ohne pädagogische Ausbildung im Kindergarten machen, außer Schaden anrichten? Was soll jemand, der das nicht machen will, in einem Altersheim, wo man sich für Leute interessieren und einsetzten müsste?



> oder im Park Müll sammeln oder Blümchen auf den Kreisverkehr plfanzen oder so was halt.



"sowas" wie "Gartenbauunternehmen runinieren"...



> Dafür könnte man dann auch etwas mehr ausbezahlen.



Als 1 € Jobs.
Überraschung: Die gibt es bereits.
Und zwar mehr, als für die Lohnentwicklung am Arbeitsmarkt oder für den Sozialhaushalt gut wäre.
Und weitere zu schaffen wäre einfach nur teurer, aber es bringt eben keinen Nutzen, wenn noch mehr Leute nach der letzten Kippe im Park suchen.
(vermutlich wäre es sinnvoller, sie aufpassen und von jedem Kippen-Wegwerfer 40 € kassieren zu lassen  )



> Die härtere Version davon:
> Man bestraft niemanden, es gibt einfach kein Geld mehr für arbeitsfähige Langzeitsarbeitslose. Aber man garantiert jedem einen Job.



Nennt sich DDR. Hat sich nicht wirklich als billigere Lösung erwiesen.

Eben die oben genannten Aktivitäten.
Wer sich dafür zu fein ist, soll halt selbst gucken wie er zu Geld kommt.
(find ich allerdings nicht gut)




> EDIT:
> 
> Seid mal ganz ehrlich.
> Angenommen ihr hättet 3 Millionen auf der hohen Kante. Würdet ihr alle weiteren Einnahmen freiwillig abgeben oder wäre es nicht doch besser auf einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag zu kommen? Oder noch mehr?


 
Die Frage ist nicht, ob es möglich sein soll, mehr zu verdienen - sondern wie leicht einem das gemacht wird. 100% Steuern fordert allenfalls die Linke, und selbst das nur zu wenigen Anlässen. Aber wie wäre es mal mit 50% Spitzensteuersatz und einem festen (statt gedeckelten) Anteil für die Sozialverischerungsbeiträge?


----------



## copland (26. September 2013)

Einer sagte es schon: Die Korruption!
Außerdem, läuft doch alles super.
Es sind Milliarden für Hartz4 vorhanden, darüber hinnaus: Warum meckern diese verfluchten Krankenkassen alle, der Beitrag muss erhöht werden?!
Häää, warum frage ich euch.
Muss ich deutlicher werden?
Sozialgelder werden sinnlos verplempert? Milliarden an Krankenkassengeldern ins Ausland verschoben, für Leute die noch nie deutschen Boden betreten haben. Bin ich hier im falschen Film?! Den Deutschen gehts super, es muss gar nichts verändert werden, weil dafür immernoch Milliardden vorhanden sind.
Diese Typen liegen den Staat nur auf der Tasche und die arbeitende Bevölkerung, jaja, dass seid nur Ihr hier, dass Geld für diese Parasiten aus der Tasche gezogen.
Das geht ab nächstes Jahr richtig ab. Also nicht wundern wer so saudämlich war die CDU 42% zu geben, dass werden einige (Viele) noch bereuen. Fangt dann janich an zu heulen.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> Ein arg magerer Lohn, meinst du nicht? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Bezieher eigentlich möglichst viel seiner Zeit auf die Jobsuche konzentrieren soll, nicht darauf ne Kippe zu finden, die fallengelassen wurde, seitdem der letzte ALGer vor 20 Minuten vorbeigekommen ist.



Die Kippe war ein  Beispiel. Außerdem ist es zwar ein mieser Lohn. Sonst kriegen sie das auch und da soll der Lohn für nichts tun besser sein? ich rede jetzt aber nur über die die länger als 3 Jahre arbeitslos sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So kommen wir sicher nicht weiter. Aber dass einige Leute sich "12 h RTL am Tag" als höchstes Ziel für ihr Leben setzen sollte imho nicht dadurch gelöst werden, dass man derartig mieses dahinvegetieren noch unangenehmer macht. Da läuft eine ganze Menge wesentlich grundsätzlicheres schief.


Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag um das Problem zu lösen?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die ex-Arbeitslosen Jobs machen lässt, die gemacht werden müssen, dann verlieren aber diejenigen ihren Arbeitsplatz, die den Job bislang gemacht wurden. De facto ersetzt du sie einfach durch Ultra-Niedriglöhner, die keine andere Wahl haben, wenn sie nicht verhungern sollen.
> Die Alternative ist es, die Leute zu Tätigkeiten zu zwingen, die nichtmal wirklich sein müssen...


Es geht mir nciht darum sie Tätigkeiten machen zu lassen die andere Leute bezahlt kriegen um Geld zu sparen.  Und warum müssen solche Tätigkeiten nicht sein. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehrenamtliches Engagement soll unter Algier erstaunlich weit verbreitet sein, genauso wie künstlerische Betätigung. Bislang hat aber niemand einen Weg gefunden, so etwas systematisch als Nutzen für die Gesellschaft zu honorieren.


Tja und genau denn müsste man finden. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was willst du ohne pädagogische Ausbildung im Kindergarten machen, außer Schaden anrichten? Was soll jemand, der das nicht machen will, in einem Altersheim, wo man sich für Leute interessieren und einsetzten müsste?


Es geht nicht darum jemanden zu etwas zu zwingen jeder soll sich aussuchen könne was er machen will.
Außerdem Leih-Omas und Leih-Opas die haben auch keinen pädagogische Ausbildung komischer weise bringen sie sehr viel nutzen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "so was" wie "Gartenbauunternehmen ruinieren"...


Da müsste man die doch glatt verbieten oder Guerilla Gardening oder? Die pflanzen doch auch Fläche voll und treiben so Grünbetreibe zum Ruin oder?

mfg Yassen
[/FONT]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Die Kippe war ein  Beispiel. Außerdem ist es zwar ein mieser Lohn. Sonst kriegen sie das auch und da soll der Lohn für nichts tun besser sein?



Hast du schon mal eine HartzIV Eingliederungs"vereinbarung" unterschrieben? Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die Auflagen einen 24/7 auslasten, aber von "nichts tun" steht definitiv nichts drin. 



> ich rede jetzt aber nur über die die länger als 3 Jahre arbeitslos sind.



Und gerade da hast du massenhaft Leute, die eigentlich eine sinnvolle Fort-/Umschulung (in einigen Regionen auch einen Umzug) oder eine Arbeitsunfähigkeitsrente bräuchten.
(Gerade letzteres ist eine Falle, an die viele gar nicht denken: Nur wer 100% arbeitsunfähig ist, bekommt auch eine ausreichende Rente. Wem es zuzumuten wäre, nach 30 Jahren Handwerk seinen kaputten Rücken noch für 3 Stunden am Tag in ein Büro zu schleppen, der ist zwar unvermittelbar - muss aber sich aber im Rahmen von HartzIV vergeblich bewerben.)



> Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag um das Problem zu lösen?



Wenn ich eine Lösung für mangelhafte Erziehung und merkwürdige Lebensvorstellungen hätte, würde ich nicht über Politik reden, sondern welche machen 



> Es geht mir nciht darum sie Tätigkeiten machen zu lassen die andere Leute bezahlt kriegen um Geld zu sparen.  Und warum müssen solche Tätigkeiten nicht sein.



Wenn es sein müsste, würde man Leute (zumindest in gewissem Umfange) dafür bezahlen - so funktioniert Kapitalismus. Wir haben zwar viele Aufgaben, bei denen es im Zuge von zuwenig Geld auch zuwenig Arbeiter gibt. Aber quasi keine, bei denen es gar keine gibt. => Wo immer du staatlich finanzierte Hungerlöhner hinschickts, gefährdest du Arbeitsplätze. Es sei denn, die Tätigkeit ist komplett sinnlos.



> Tja und genau denn müsste man finden.



Und zwar bevor man Arbeitszwänge fordert...



> Es geht nicht darum jemanden zu etwas zu zwingen



nicht?
Es klang nicht so, als solle das freiwillig sein... (bzw. so freiwillig, wie alle ALG2 Maßnahmen: "Sie können auch nein sagen, dann gibts halt kein Geld mehr"



> jeder soll sich aussuchen könne was er machen will.



Und was glaubst du, was die Leute so alles machen wollen? 



> Außerdem Leih-Omas und Leih-Opas die haben auch keinen pädagogische Ausbildung komischer weise bringen sie sehr viel nutzen.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es da z.T. auch Bedenken hinsichtlich der Eignung bzw. Förderung des Kindeswohls geht, sind das zumindest Leute, die den Job a) unbedingt machen wollen und b) in Ansätzen schon 1-2 mal gemacht haben (Sonst wären sie nur alt, aber nicht Oma  ). Ein 45 jähriger Ex-Kohlekumpel, überzeugter Single, ist kein Leih-Opa 



> Da müsste man die doch glatt verbieten oder Guerilla Gardening oder? Die pflanzen doch auch Fläche voll und treiben so Grünbetreibe zum Ruin oder?


 
Im Gegenteil. Da in Deutschland jeder Grashalm mit drei Durchschlägen beantragt und nach DIN 0815 ausgerichtet werden muss, verursachen Guerilla-Gärtner auf öffentlichen Flächen i.d.R. zusätzliche Aufträge für Gartenbauunternehmen, weil die Gemeinden den Ursprungszustand wiederherstellen lassen


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Beitrag 51 es erklärt und ich meinte den Post von Threshold.



Ich versteh es trotzdem nicht. 
Es ist ziemlich egal wenn du meinst, es ist eine öffentliche Diskussion und jeder darf was sagen. 

Um zum Thema zurück zukommen, will ich mal hören was ihr von den von der Union geplanten Überwachungsgesetzten haltet.
Ich finde es ist ein massiver Einschnitt in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?



Es geht einzig darum aufzuzeigen dass es überall in der Gesellschaft Individuen gibt die für die Gesellschaft absolut gar nichts machen. sowohl im untern Verdienstbereich als auch im oberen Verdienstbereich.



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich finde seinen Vorschlag gar nicht soo schlecht.
> Muss ja nicht 40 Stunden die Woche Kippen sammeln, aber zu irgendwelchen gemeinnützigen Arbeiten kann man sojemand schon schicken.
> Man könnte ja verschiedene Aktivitäten anbieten. z.B. im Altersheim/Kindergarten/Jugendzentrum helfen oder im Park Müll sammeln oder Blümchen auf den Kreisverkehr plfanzen oder so was halt. Die kann man sich dann kombinieren wie man will. Solange genügend Stunden zusammen kommen.



Du willst also den Leuten die im Altenheim, Kindergarten, Jugendzentrum die Arbeit wegnehmen oder deren Löhne unter Druck setzten -- weil es ja Leute gibt die das für weniger machen (müssen)?
Und wozu soll jemand Blümchen an einem Kreisverkehr pflanzen? Das hat beim Bau des Kreisverkehrs schon ein ortsansässiges Blumen oder Gartenbauunternehmen gemacht die das weiterhin pflegen denn dafür bezahlt sie die Gemeinde.
Oder willst du denen auch den Job wegnehmen weil das Arbeitslose machen können?



john201050 schrieb:


> Dafür könnte man dann auch etwas mehr ausbezahlen. Und die Zeit bis man so was machen muss an die Zeit, welche man schon gearbeitet hat koppeln.



Man zahlt ihnen soviel wie auch der Blumenbauunternehmen oder der Gartenbauer bekommt?



john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn man was studiert hat, ist es natürlich blöd plötzlich als schlecht bezahlter Kassierer zu arbeiten. Aber das ist halt Pech, deswegen gar nichts zu tun ist mMn nicht in Ordnung.



Wenn man studiert hat fährt man Taxi. Ich kenne einen der das macht und der ist 53 und hat auf dem regulären Arbeitsmarkt als Studierter keine Chance mehr. Der ist froh wenn er was kriegt bei dem er Geld verdienen kann.



john201050 schrieb:


> Die härtere Version davon:
> Man bestraft niemanden, es gibt einfach kein Geld mehr für arbeitsfähige Langzeitsarbeitslose. Aber man garantiert jedem einen Job. Eben die oben genannten Aktivitäten.
> Wer sich dafür zu fein ist, soll halt selbst gucken wie er zu Geld kommt.
> (find ich allerdings nicht gut)



Einen Job garantieren?
Das ist Planwirtschaft. Was hat das mit unserem kapitalistischen System zu tun?
Neue Jobs in Deutschland entstehen vorwiegend im Niedriglohn Bereich über Leiharbeit. 
Willst du also jetzt jeden in Leiharbeit drücken oder in den Niedriglohn Bereich?
Oder willst du noch mehr Unternehmen subventionieren indem du die Löhne deren Arbeitnehmer aufstockst?
Und was hat das mit freier Marktwirtschaft zu tun wenn einige Unternehmen auf diese Weise subventioniert werden?



john201050 schrieb:


> Seid mal ganz ehrlich.
> Angenommen ihr hättet 3 Millionen auf der hohen Kante. Würdet ihr alle weiteren Einnahmen freiwillig abgeben oder wäre es nicht doch besser auf einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag zu kommen? Oder noch mehr?



Wieso soll ich meine Einnahmen abgeben?
Aber was macht es für mich einen Unterschied wenn ich 3 Millionen oder 9 Millionen auf dem Konto habe?
Soll ich mir dann noch ein Auto oder noch ein Haus oder noch ein Boot kaufen? 
Ist doch Blödsinn.
Ab einem bestimmten Vermögensgröße spielt es keine Rolle mehr ob jemand 40 oder 70% Steuern zahlt. Er merkt davon nichts weil er trotzdem immer noch mehr als genug Geld hat.
Außerdem bezahlt einer der mit Geld sein Vermögen vergrößert sowieso viel zu wenig Steuern denn das ist ja das große Problem hier.
Mit arbeit kann man nicht mehr Superreich werden denn auf der Arbeit lasten zu hohe Steuern. Aber auf Geld lasten wenige Steuern und daher werden die immer reichen die sowieso schon reich sind.



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ehrlich (zu mir selbst) und red mir nicht ein, wie sozial ich doch wäre wenn... denn ich weiß, dass das nicht stimmt.
> Oder schickt ihr jeden Monat einen dicken Betrag nach Afrika? Denn im Vergleich zu den meisten dort sind die meisten hier sehr reich. Und die brauchen das Geld dringend für was zu essen. Ihr könnt auf Luxusgüter wie ein neues Smartphone dagegen auch noch gut einen Monat warten.



Du kannst Deutschland nicht mit Afrika, Asien oder sonst was vergleichen.
Armut in Deutschland bezieht sich immer auf Deutschland und nicht im Vergleich zu einem anderen Land.
Wenn es nach den Unternehmen oder der FDP ginge würde Deutschland sich an chinesische Verhältnisse anpassen was Sozialsystem und Umweltstandards angeht.
Aber es gibt eben eine Menge die nicht diesen Kurs einschlagen wollen und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

So nochmal ein paar Grundsätze:
1. möchte ich die Schmarotzer aus dem Hartz 4 System bekommen
2. Ist Hartz 4 ein riesiges Glück es gibt genügend Länder wo man nichts kriegt und hier regt man sich auf das man zu wenig kriegt. 
3. Verstehe ich bis jetzt nicht wo etwas von Zwangsarbeit steht. Aber gut. 

Monsjo kannst du mal eine Kurzfassung davon posten damit alle wissen worum es geht. ?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> 3. Verstehe ich bis jetzt nicht wo etwas von Zwangsarbeit steht. Aber gut.


 
Wie soll ich diesen Post von dir denn sonst deuten außer Zwang?



Yassen schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen bei mir müsste jeder Hartz 4 Empfänger auch arbeiten gehen. Und wenn der die Kippen im Park weg sammelt.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie soll ich diesen Post von dir denn sonst deuten außer Zwang?


 
Warum entweder sie machen was oder sie kriegen nichts. Das ist eine freie Entscheidung. Vielleicht haben zu viele Leute vergessen dass es nicht selbst verständlich ist von Mutti Staat so umsorgt zu werden. Ich kann hier mal 100 km fahren das sitzt man stattdessen auf der Strasse.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Und weil es da so ist, soll es hier auch so sein? Das erinnert mich grad an meine frühe Kindheit.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Warum entweder sie machen was odrer sie kreigen ncihst. Das ist eine freie Entscheidung.


 
Das ist heute schon so.
Wer den Vertrag beim Jobcenter für ALG2 nicht unterschreibt bekommt nichts.
Das ist auch Zwang denn der Mensch muss sich den Bedingungen fügen. Eine Wahl hat er nicht oder eben nichts bekommen.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist heute schon so.
> Wer den Vertrag beim Jobcenter für ALG2 nicht unterschreibt bekommt nichts.
> Das ist auch Zwang denn der Mensch muss sich den Bedingungen fügen. Eine Wahl hat er nicht oder eben nichts bekommen.


 
Und warum ist dann mein Vorschlag zwang ?


Monsjo schrieb:


> Und weil es da so ist, soll es hier auch so sein? Das erinnert mich grad an meine frühe Kindheit.


 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen das inzwischen zu viel selbst verständlich ist .


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Und warum ist dann mein Vorschlag zwang ?



Weil du von Zwangsarbeit redest.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen das inzwischen zu viel selbst verständlich ist .


 
Für mich sind auch Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Straßen selbstverständlich. Habe ich kein Recht darauf, weil es woanders nicht so ist?


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du von Zwangsarbeit redest.


 
Wann steht in einem Post von mir Zwangsarbeit.
@ Monsjo nein aber das ist meckern auf hohen Niveau


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Wann steht in einem Post von mir Zwangsarbeit.


 
Hab ich doch gequotet.
Du willst jeden zur Arbeit zwingen und dann Jobs garantieren.
Das ist Kommunismus pur.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst jeden zur Arbeit zwingen und dann Jobs garantieren.
> Das ist Kommunismus pur.


 
Wo stehst das


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Hier steht das. Ich markiere es mal.


Yassen schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen bei mir müsste *jeder* Hartz 4 Empfänger auch *arbeiten gehen*. Und wenn der die Kippen im Park weg sammelt.


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Ich sprach weder von Kommunismus noch vom Zwang das jeder gehen muss,. Ich bin nur der Meinung jeder soll für das was er bekommt auch was tun.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Was soll dann, dass "müsste" in deinem Satz?



Yassen schrieb:


> Monsjo nein aber das ist meckern auf hohen Niveau


Ich lebe in Deutschland und mir geht es gut, aber deswegen soll ich nicht sagen dürfen wo es Nachholbedarf ist?


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was soll dann, dass "müsste" in deinem Satz?


 Es soll klar stellen das jeder etwas tun muss dafür das was er bekommt. 


Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich lebe in Deutschland und mir geht es gut, aber deswegen soll ich nicht sagen dürfen wo es Nachholbedarf ist?


 
Du darfst gerne sagen wo Nachholbedarf ist, aber immer noch geht es uns verdammt gut. Ich neige fast zu sagen zu gut. Man sollte eben nie vergessen das es zu viele in nächster Nähe gibt die fast nichts haben und in Deutschland kloppt man sich um 5 € mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich sprach weder von Kommunismus noch vom Zwang das jeder gehen muss,. Ich bin nur der Meinung jeder soll für das was er bekommt auch was tun.


 
Das tut er doch. Er bemüht sich um einen Job, kommt den Forderungen des Jobcenters nach und geht zu Fortbildungsmaßnahmen die man ihm auferlegt.

Das was du willst ist Zwang und dazu willst du jedem der sich diesem Zwang beugt eine Job garantieren.
Was ist daran kapitalistisch?

Außerdem bin ich mal dafür dass wir zu einem anderen Thema kommen da das hier sonst echt langweilig wird -- da die Meinungen offenbar festzementiert sind.

Ich poste da mal was.
Die Tricks beim Strompreis.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. September 2013)

> *Warum entweder sie machen was oder sie kriegen nichts*. Das ist eine  freie Entscheidung. Vielleicht haben zu viele Leute vergessen dass es  nicht selbst verständlich ist von Mutti Staat so umsorgt zu werden. Ich  kann hier mal 100 km fahren das sitzt man stattdessen auf der Strasse.


*Ich würde am liebsten dazu sagen* (darf ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht), dass ich hoffe, dass du mal mit 50 nicht mehr in der Lage sein wirst zu arbeiten.
Dann würde ich gerne dabei sein, wenn dir der "nette" Sachbearbeiter *die Bedingungen erklärt, die du erfüllen musst um Hartz 4 zu bekommen*
(Vermögen aufbrauchen, Versicherungen / Sparbücher und Verträge kündigen und auszahlen lassen - und erstmal davon Leben, dann Wertgegenstände / Papiere veräussern,
Alle sechs Monate einen 15 Seitigen Antrag stellen und die Bedürftigkeit mittels Kontoauszügen - lückenlos - nachweisen, die Angemessenheit der Wohnung nachweisen
- sie darf ja für zwei Personen maximal 65qm gross sein bzw. 2 Räume haben, eine "Eingliederungsvereinbarung" unterschreiben in der u.a. steht wie oft du dich pro Monat bewerben musst - wo sagen sie dir nicht - den Nachweis hierfür erbringen, und dass du alle Arbeiten - auch Leiharbeit und geringfügige / befristete Arbeit sowie nicht deiner Qualifikation entsprechende Arbeit annehmen musst. Dann bekommst du noch gesagt, dass *bei Hartz 4 keine Umschulung bezahlt wird* und 1€ Jobs in der Regel auch nicht mehr vergeben werden. Ausserdem darfst du bei einer Arbeitsaufnahme nur 100€ + 20% von dem die 100€ übersteigenden Betrag behalten. Das Geld ist für Fahrtkosten und evtl. Mehraufwand der durch die Arbeitsaufnahme entstanden ist, als Aufwandsentschädigung zu sehen. Desweiteren laden sie dich dann alle paar Wochen ein um zu hören, ob du dich ausreichend bemüht hast...
Ich könnte jetzt noch lange so weiter machen, aber ich denke jeder der schonmal Hartz4 "live" erlebt hat, weiss, dass das eigentlich keiner freiwillig macht...
Die wenigen die es trotzdem tun kann man auch mit Zwang nicht bekehren.

Wennman Anfang 20 ist und einen gut bezahlten Job bzw. "reiche" Eltern hat,
(*und Reich fängt für einen betroffenen Hartz4 Empfänger da an wo er nicht mehr auf Hartz4 angewiesen ist*) kann man leicht dummes Zeug über Hartz4 quatschen


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Es soll klar stellen das jeder etwas tun muss dafür das was er bekommt.


 Ergo Zwangsarbeit.




Yassen schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne sagen wo Nachholbedarf ist, aber immer noch geht es uns verdammt gut. Ich neige fast zu sagen zu gut.


 
Zu gut? Kann ein Mensch eine zu gute Bildung, oder medizinische Versorgung haben?


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ergo Zwangsarbeit.


Nein wenn er nichts will muss er nichts tun. Kriegst du etwas den Lohn von deinem Chef Geschenkt ? Nein. ergo Zwangsarbeit. 



Monsjo schrieb:


> Zu gut? Kann ein Mensch eine zu gute Bildung, oder medizinische Versorgung haben?


 Nein aber ein Großteil hat vergessen wie sie leben.

 @ High Speed Pinguin Ich weiß das es so ist. Aber wie willst du die Schmarotzer dann raushauen. Zugleich ist es Zuviel verlangt wenn jeder mal 2 h die Woche etwas gemeinnütziges Macht. Z.b. eine AG in einer Schule betreut ?
  Zugleich kann ich dir sagen das meine Eltern zusammen kaum mehr haben als ein Hartz 4 Empfänger. 


@ Threshold  Ich bin auch der Meinung dieses Thema bringt uns nicht weiter. 
Deshalb ab jetzt ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Nein wenn er nichts will muss er nichts tun. Kriegst du etwas den Lohn von deinem Chef Geschenkt ? Nein. ergo Zwangsarbeit.



Also soll mein körperbehinderter Onkel auf der Straße sitzen? Arbeiten kann er ja nicht.

EDIT: Ich bin für Bildung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. September 2013)

> Deshalb ab jetzt ein anderes Thema.


Jetzt gehen dir wohl die Argumente aus?
Oder ist es dir zu mühsam mit Leuten über Hartz 4 zu reden die es "live" erlebt haben?


> Wenn man Anfang 20 ist und einen gut bezahlten Job bzw. "reiche" Eltern hat,
> (*und Reich fängt für einen betroffenen Hartz4 Empfänger da an wo er nicht mehr auf Hartz4 angewiesen ist*) kann man leicht dummes Zeug über Hartz4 quatschen


----------



## Yassen (26. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Also soll mein körperbehinderter Onkel auf der Straße sitzen? Arbeiten kann er ja nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Ich bin für Bildung.


 
 OT: Nein ich meine damit auch nur alle die arbeiten können. Und wenn einer behindert ist ist es vollkommen legitim ihm ohne dass er etwas tut zu helfen. Wenn aber der 30 Jährige Mann zu faul ist zu arbeiten ist es nicht legitim ihm zu helfen.

  Tja Bildung. Über was willst du Diskutieren das Turbo Abitur.



> Ich bin auch ein Verfechter einer stärker differenzierten Schulstruktur  und generell dafür das Anforderungsniveau bei allen Schulformen  anzuziehen. Einen allgemeinverbindlichen Lehrplan an allen Schulen  Bundesweit einzuführen, auch an Privatschulen und Walldorfschulen,  einheitlicher Ethikunterricht,  kein Religionsunterricht mehr, vor allem  keinen nach Konfessionen getrennten, Bundeszentralabitur ...
> 
> Was mir überhaupt nicht in den Kopf geht, wie die Anzahl der  Abiturienten dermaßen explodieren konnte in den letzten 15 Jahren, das  muss mit einer Verschlechterung des Anforderungsniveaus einhergegangen  sein, ich zweifle ernsthaft das die Kinder heute soviel intelligenter  sind.


 ( es ist nicht von mir )



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen dir wohl die Argumente aus?
> Oder ist es dir zu mühsam mit Leuten über Hartz 4 zu reden die es "live" erlebt haben?


 
Nein. Ich sage nur eins die Postionen sind zu festgefahren und alles dreht sich im Kreis. 
Und alles weitere ist OT.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2013)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen.

Ich darf alle Beteiligten auffordern wieder zu einer sachlichen Diskussionsebene zurück zu finden. Beleidigungen sind bitte zu unterlassen.

*B2T*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> So nochmal ein paar Grundsätze:
> 1. möchte ich die Schmarotzer aus dem Hartz 4 System bekommen
> 2. Ist Hartz 4 ein riesiges Glück es gibt genügend Länder wo man nichts kriegt und hier regt man sich auf das man zu wenig kriegt.


 
Es gibt Länder, in denen solltest du ein Handy, das halb soviel wert wie deins ist, nicht außerhalb eines Gebäudes oder gepanzerten Autos in die Hand nehmen. Ist unsere Polizei überfinanziert?
Es gibt Länder, in denen man keine eigenen Unternehmen mit Angestellten führen darf. Sollen wir jetzt alle Unternehmer enteignen?
Es gibt Länder, in denen jemand mit deinem Stand in der Gesellschaft vermutlich in 2-3 Tagen soviel zu essen hast, wie du heute schon verspeist hast. Musst du jetzt bis Montag fasten?
Es gibt Länder, in denen Kritik an der Politik verboten ist. Soll ich jetzt deine Posts löschen und jemanden bei dir zu Hause vorbeischicken?


Spoiler



ich geb zu, der letzte war fieß 



Oder wollen wir uns stattdessen darüber unterhalten, was in und für Deutschland ein (nach welchen moralischen und materlistischen Vorstellungen auch immer) sinnvoller Weg wäre?


----------



## D00msday (27. September 2013)

Es gibt zu viele Dinge die falsch laufen, als dass man es einfach mit ein bisschen hier und da verbessern könnte. Unfortschrittliches Politiksystem (Parlamentarismus), unfortschrittliches Wirtschaftssystem (Kapitalismus), unfortschrittliches Schulsystem, unfortschrittliche Haltung der Menschen (Ungerechtigkeit)... das sind die 4 Stützpfeiler des großen Übels der Welt, aber sie werden sich erst ändern, wenn der Mensch anfängt fortschrittlich zu denken oder der Homo Sapiens dem "Homo Futura" weicht oder sich ihm an passt. 

Der Homo Sapiens muss anfangen:
• allumfassend zu denken - nicht nur nehmen, sondern auch geben
• konsequenter werden 
• mit der Gegenwart und der Zukunft eine Symbiose eingehen
• Verantwortung übernehmen 
• Gerechtigkeitsgefühl entwickeln und Ungerechtigkeit mit aller Härter zu bestrafen

Statt dessen lassen wir es zu:
• anderen unsere Verantwortungslosigkeit auf zu zwängen - Stichwort "Parlamentarismus" (das sind ebenfalls Leute, die keine Verantwortung tragen wollen, denn sie sind wie ihr, weil ihr sie wählt und ihr die Gesellschaft seid, mit dem Unterschied, dass die dafür noch Geld bekommen und sich dann in einer großen Runde ständig über Themen unterhalten, anstatt sie an zu gehen, bis dann nach Jahren noch ein mal darüber diskutiert wird, ob nun eine Entscheidung darüber getroffen wird oder nicht). Nicht handeln, Intrigen und sinnlose Laberei haben noch niemandem geholfen, besonders keiner Zivilisation...
• unsere Nachfahren in einem viel zu alten Schulsystem ausbilden, das heute schon nichts mehr mit der Gegenwart zu tun hat (warum werden Schüler nicht individuell gefördert? Jemand will Informatiker werden? Dann soll er es schon im Kindesalter erlernen dürfen und nicht sinnlos Stunden lang im Religions- oder Mathe-Unterricht rum sitzen, obwohl er dies später im Job überhaupt nicht braucht, oder hat von euch schon mal jemand am Rechner gesessen und auf einem Blatt Papier eine Rechnung durchgeführt und gleichzeitig an Gott gedacht, anstatt den Taschenrechner zu benutzen?)
• einem Wirtschaftssystem Macht zu geben, das aktiv gegen das Wohl der Allgemeinheit handelt (alleiniges Wohl dem Einzelnen, der sich die Schlupflöcher des Kapitalismus zu Nutze macht und sein eigenes Geld anhäuft, während andere dafür arbeiten und sterben) • Ungerechtigkeiten zu lassen, anstatt sie mit aller Härte zu bestrafen (z.B. Vergewaltigungen, Kindesmisshandlungen, Mord etc. zu belohnen, in dem man die Täter auf Staatskosten in Psychatrien bzw. Gesundheitshotels unter bringt, sie Jahre bis Jahrzehnte durchfüttert und womöglich noch Berufe gibt "um sich wieder in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren", sogar noch über die nächsten Opfer hinaus)
• Steuereinnahmen in die Höhe zu treiben, anstatt sie gerecht zu halten - warum soll der Staranwalt mehr Prozente zahlen, als der Bäckermeister, obwohl beide hart dafür arbeiten - ist der Staranwalt ein schlechterer oder besserer Mensch? Stattdessen sollte ein allumfassendes "Verbesserungssystem" eingeführt werden (z.B. 1% des Gewinnes jedes Unternehmens wird gesammelt, um damit Projekte die der Verbesserung des Lebensstandards dienen zu unterhalten: Obdachlose und Hilfsbedürftige fördern, Hunger wegschaffen, Armut bekämpfen etc. Dies ließe sich sogar sehr einfach global ausweiten)
• Energieunternehmen die wir dafür bezahlen, dass wir Strom bekommen und diese Dienstleistung weiter ausführen können, von der Energiewende aus zu schließen, die normalerweise die Unternehmen tragen sollten und nicht wir, denn nicht wir sind die Energieunternehmen, sondern wir haben die Pflicht unseren Energieunternehmen bei zu bringen, dass fossile Brennstoffe schlecht für die Umwelt sind und neue Konzepte her müssen! Statt dessen lassen wir es sogar noch zu zukunftsweisende Techniken ab zu bauen (Thema: Atomkraft), anstatt diese weiter zu erforschen. Die früher ach so hoch gelobte Forschung stagniert schon seit Jahrzehnten, weil Konzepte zwar vorhanden sind, aber aus Mangel an Mitteln und Konsequenz nicht umgesetzt werden. 

Naja, das ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem... Sämtliche andere Versuche sind lediglich Tropfen auf einen heißen Stein, aber behandeln nicht die Wurzeln auf die wir uns alle konzentrieren sollten. Verändert euch selbst und ihr verändert die Welt.  

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Yassen (28. September 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder wollen wir uns stattdessen darüber unterhalten, was in und für Deutschland ein (nach welchen moralischen und materlistischen Vorstellungen auch immer) sinnvoller Weg wäre?


 
Das würde ich gerne tuen,
was ich meinte meinem Post meinte das in einem Umfeld viele gibt die sich über ganz kleine Dinge aufregen, während andere Leute nicht wissen wo sie das Essen für den Tag her bekommen sollen. Das regt mich auf. Eigentlich sollten wir alle Dankbar sein (wem auch immer) das es uns so geht wie es geht und trotzdem ist es manchen immer noch nciht genug.


----------



## Z3rno (28. September 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung das endlich mal aktiv am Schuldenberg gearbeitet werden muss! Ich habe mein Berufsleben noch vor mir und will nicht in 30 Jahren vor einem Scherbenhaufen, der einst mein Heim, mein Erspartest und vielmehr mein Leben war, nur weil in jeder Legislaturperiode über die Verhältnisse gelebt hat! Sparen beginnt schon gestern und nicht morgen!


----------

